# what codes for pt less than 6 in ED Critical care?



## kviolet (Apr 13, 2009)

but what codes should I use in outpatient settings (ED) critical care pt less that 6 y/o?
Thanks


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 13, 2009)

as per my previous post, *all ages* for outpatient critical care, is reported with 99291-99292

Refer to your CPT book under "Critical Care Age 5 Years or Younger", it specifically states, *"critical care services to an outpatient - use codes 99291-99292"*


----------

